# If Only Mugabe Were White



## Toro (Jun 29, 2008)

Zimbabwe was better under the white racists than the incompetent thugs.

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/29/opinion/29kristof.html?_r=2&ref=opinion&oref=slogin&oref=slogin


----------



## Gungnir (Jul 5, 2008)

How much better will it be when the Chinese move in?


----------



## William Joyce (Jul 6, 2008)

A response to this column:

Occidental Observer

_Kristof is correct that a white Mugabe would get attention.  But he's wrong if he thinks the West should or will drop its double standard.  The truth is that we expect such madness from black Africans, because it's perfectly in line with their past behavior.  The lower IQ, quickness to violence and higher rates of pathology among blacks are a compelling explanation for that behavior, but beyond that, the madness of Africa is not the business of whites (with the exception of the attacks on whites, for which I recommend military intervention and refugee status in white countries). 

Africa is a hellhole not because of the legacy of colonialism, "racism" by the white West or "failures of leadership," but because it is populated by the lowest-IQ human beings on Earth.  Their evolutionary trajectory simply does not equip them to live in or make the civilized societies of the West.  This is no cause for mockery or condemnation, but simple understanding and acknowledgment.   

But this understanding is crucial, because whites have saddled themselves &#8212; with the prodding of men like Kristof &#8212; to feel that Africa's situation can be remedied if we simply take the right actions.  Of course, it won't. _


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 7, 2008)

William Joyce said:


> A response to this column:
> 
> Occidental Observer
> 
> ...



Get this racist trash out of here, it was whites who went into Zimbabwe in the first place with their wicked greedy behavior and stole land from a subjugated a people with their burning desire for riches and greed, just the sort of thing that capitalism breeds, but whites are supposed to high IQ people for doing such things right?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 7, 2008)

Toro said:


> Zimbabwe was better under the white racists than the incompetent thugs.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/29/opinion/29kristof.html?_r=2&ref=opinion&oref=slogin&oref=slogin



You must be out of your deranged mind, under the white racists only whites truly prospered you idiot. In fact, Africans are far better off without western aid because it lowers and eliminates the potential fo neo-colonialism. Here is an exmaple right here:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY8SjSQI1Oc]YouTube - How the IMF underdevelops Africa (1/6)[/ame]

It has like six parts to it and the Bass hopes that William Joyce the racist peckerwood watches this also


----------



## Toro (Jul 7, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> You must be out of your deranged mind, under the white racists only whites truly prospered you idiot. In fact, Africans are far better off without western aid because it lowers and eliminates the potential fo neo-colonialism. Here is an exmaple right here:
> 
> 
> YouTube - How the IMF underdevelops Africa (1/6)
> ...



I have no opinion on whether Western aid is good or not, and you may be right, but that is a different issue of whether or not the population was better under the racists than the thug Mugabe.  The only difference between Mugabe and Smith was the color of their skin.  Oh, and back then, they didn't have ten-digit inflation and they produced enough food to feed the country, white AND black, something they are not doing today.

How many blacks in Rhodesia fled the country?  Its in the hundreds of thousands today.


----------



## William Joyce (Jul 9, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> Get this racist trash out of here, it was whites who went into Zimbabwe in the first place with their wicked greedy behavior and stole land from a subjugated a people with their burning desire for riches and greed, just the sort of thing that capitalism breeds, but whites are supposed to high IQ people for doing such things right?



So Robert Mugabe's utter destruction of Zimbabwe is whites' fault?


----------



## Gungnir (Aug 13, 2008)

If the British would have pushed the Blacks and Bushmen out like was done in America and Australia; that continent would be a much better place.


----------



## tigerbob (Oct 19, 2008)

Toro said:


> I have no opinion on whether Western aid is good or not, and you may be right, but that is a different issue of whether or not the population was better under the racists than the thug Mugabe.  The only difference between Mugabe and Smith was the color of their skin.  Oh, and back then, they didn't have ten-digit inflation and they produced enough food to feed the country, white AND black, something they are not doing today.
> 
> How many blacks in Rhodesia fled the country?  Its in the hundreds of thousands today.



The other difference of course is life expectancy, which is now I believe 32 for women and 36 for men.

As for the exodus it's actually in the millions, with over 3 million in South Africa.


----------



## Grismonda (Nov 3, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> You must be out of your deranged mind, under the white racists only whites truly prospered you idiot. In fact, Africans are far better off without western aid because it lowers and eliminates the potential fo neo-colonialism. Here is an exmaple right here:
> 
> 
> YouTube - How the IMF underdevelops Africa (1/6)
> ...



Personally?  I agree with Sudanese billionaire Mo Ibrahim.  Festus G. Mogae, the former president of Botswana was awarded the Mo Ibrahim Prize for Achievement in African Leadership.  Ibrahim had this to say about Mogae:
_
...that he hoped that the prize would stir debate about the importance of leadership in Africa and turn the spotlight on men and women who contribute the most but receive far less attention than leaders like Zimbabwe's president, Robert Mugabe, who is still hanging on to power after 28 years in office.

"Botswana has a wonderful story," Mr. Ibrahim said. "Every man, woman and child knows about Mugabe, but people say, 'Mogae, who is that?' It's great we honor people who honestly and cleanly served, and served well, and left when their time was up."_

There is hope for all of Africa!


----------



## Diuretic (Nov 3, 2008)

Mugabe should be removed from power, but that won't happen.  The MDC won the elections but they won't be able to do anything because of the corruption of ZANU-PF.  The old colonial arguments are finished.  The reality is stark.


----------



## tigerbob (Nov 3, 2008)

Grismonda said:


> Personally?  I agree with Sudanese billionaire Mo Ibrahim.  Festus G. Mogae, the former president of Botswana was awarded the Mo Ibrahim Prize for Achievement in African Leadership.  Ibrahim had this to say about Mogae:
> _
> ...that he hoped that the prize would stir debate about the importance of leadership in Africa and turn the spotlight on men and women who contribute the most but receive far less attention than leaders like Zimbabwe's president, Robert Mugabe, who is still hanging on to power after 28 years in office.
> 
> ...



I agree with Diuretic.  Hope is about all there is, and there's precious little of that.

Men like Mbeki have had a chance to influence but have done nothing.  It remains to be seen whether anything will change if Zuma is elected President.

That said, Zuma's anthem "Umshini wami" (Bring me a machine gun) doesn't inspire confidence.


----------



## wayne (Dec 19, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> Get this racist trash out of here, it was whites who went into Zimbabwe in the first place with their wicked greedy behavior and stole land from a subjugated a people with their burning desire for riches and greed, just the sort of thing that capitalism breeds, but whites are supposed to high IQ people for doing such things right?



It was the Bantus that came down from the north, slaughtered the Bushmen and took their land several generations before the Europeans arrived.


----------



## RoadVirus (Dec 31, 2008)

William Joyce said:


> So Robert Mugabe's utter destruction of Zimbabwe is whites' fault?


That's the gospel according to Mugabe.


----------

